# Confiscated deer and game



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

After reading the DNR CO pages, a question popped into my head.......
Where do all of the fish and deer and other confiscated game end up?
ALSO as a added note.....the CO's by NO MEANS make enough to deal with all of these felons and low lifes that keep repeating their offences.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

jakeo said:


> After reading the DNR CO pages, a question popped into my head.......
> Where do all of the fish and deer and other confiscated game end up?
> ALSO as a added note.....the CO's by NO MEANS make enough to deal with all of these felons and low lifes that keep repeating their offences.


Depends, some is needed for evidence in court, some is donated to food banks ect and some is just nasty and to the landfill it goes....

As for the $$, I agree 100%...

Mal.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Seized fish and game, and roadkills which are fit for human consumption, shall be provided to institutions, welfare agencies, etc., If such organizations or institutions are unavailable, the contraband and roadkilled materials may be transferred to needy families.

Fish and game contraband not fit for human consumption shall be destroyed or buried and so documented in the officer's property records.

To protect the Department and conservation officers from allegations of misuse, officers shall not possess any seized animals, including antlers and other parts, except for evidence, or for Department use when possessed under a property receipt issued by the district law supervisor. Property not required for department use shall be destroyed. Department use is restricted to Law Enforcement Division authorized poaching awareness and educational programs and approved enforcement activity.

Condemnation procedures should be initiated for fish from commercial fishermen.

Seized furs and pelts should be locally sold to a licensed fur buyer by the District Law Supervisor. The highest price should be sought and monies turned over to the District Business Executive for credit to the Fish and Game Protection Fund.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN (Sep 27, 2006)

They take them home and eat them. I have a cousin who is a sherrif. youknoww here all the confiscated fireworks go? My back yard when I was a kid


----------

